# Smoant Knight V1 Kit



## Spydro (22/5/16)

Something I came across that I have not seen mentioned here that might be of interest to someone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Something I came across that I have not seen mentioned here that might be of interest to someone.



Looks good!


----------



## shabbar (24/5/16)

It is really a pocket rocket. Abit on the heavy side and similar size to the pico. I love mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)

shabbar said:


> It is really a pocket rocket. Abit on the heavy side and similar size to the pico. I love mine


where you got it from?


----------



## shabbar (25/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> where you got it from?



Bought it off a mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/16)

My friend has one of these, he loves it.


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Now this is something I'd like to get, very nice little setup


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Nice little bit of kit , would be perfect with a Bellus or Crius on there


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/16)

A


shabbar said:


> Bought it off a mate.
> 
> View attachment 55411
> View attachment 55412


are you able to find out where he got it from? have not seen it locally


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> A
> 
> are you able to find out where he got it from? have not seen it locally


I'd like to know as well


----------



## shabbar (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Nice little bit of kit , would be perfect with a Bellus or Crius on there


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 55426


Did your mate you got this from get it locally?


----------



## shabbar (25/5/16)

Its not launched as yet. Only available on pre order from international vendors


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

shabbar said:


> Its not launched as yet. Only available on pre order from international vendors


Ok cool, thanks


----------



## shabbar (7/6/16)

Kit up for sale. Check out the classifieds


----------

